# Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2011)

Please share it here. Done googling...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

*wallbase.net*. It is a god.
next comes. *4walled.org*

These two are greatly benefited by 4chan uploads,though.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

Wallpapers / wallbase.cc


----------



## Garbage (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

Theme Bin - The Home of HD Customization


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

One and only which satisfies my needs.

skinsdotbe

Peace~~~!


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

^^yeah, haven't visited that site for months.

usemycomputer.com too


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

does any of these beat deviantART: where ART meets application!


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

For anime fans:
Anime Paper - Anime Wallpapers, Anime Pictures, Anime Avatars and Anime Vectors!


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

it is good that Win7 has inbuilt feature of changing desktop wallpaper. My family was out of town so I have kept all the "beautiful" girl's wallpapers in sequence which keep changing every 10 minutes. It's a treat to the eyes


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*



gagan007 said:


> does any of these beat deviantART: where ART meets application!


High res are not free.



gagan007 said:


> it is good that Win7 has inbuilt feature of changing desktop wallpaper. My family was out of town so I have kept all the "beautiful" girl's wallpapers in sequence which keep changing every 10 minutes. It's a treat to the eyes


haha...I can't set any.

Also for games I used to browse this site, dunno if it's updated with latest games or not:
www.games2wallpapers.com


----------



## maxmk (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

hi Guys

Please check my wallpaper website: FUnsaCK.com | Sack of Fun and Wallpapers 
its very basic level website but still i upload wallpapers of various categories.. and I am planning to develop it... If any of you are interested to upload wallpapers I can create users for you 

waiting for your comments guys !!!


----------



## PraKs (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

HD Walls - Interfacelift 

Mind blowing stuff.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*



gagan007 said:


> it is good that Win7 has inbuilt feature of changing desktop wallpaper. My family was out of town so I have kept all the "beautiful" girl's wallpapers in sequence which keep changing every 10 minutes. It's a treat to the eyes



It's actually a problem for me as my parents sometimes check my desktop  

Thanks Maxmk and Praks.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

Deviant Art and Wallbase 

Does the job for me.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

@Jojo, Please try to put the link directly, otherwise I've to Google again 
And Thanks.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*



maxmk said:


> You are most welcome and let me know your comments abt the site as it will help me



I'll check it tomorrow and comment back.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

Digital Blasphemy 3D Wallpaper: Widescreen, Dual-Screen, Triple-Screen, iPhone4, iPad, Droid, XBox360, PS3, HDTV Backgrounds is very good! But all images are not free. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> *wallbase.net*. It is a god.
> next comes. *4walled.org*
> 
> These two are greatly benefited by 4chan uploads,though.



thanks for the wallbase suggestion


----------



## Neuron (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

hdwallpapers.net is good


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

Checked these sites,
1-FUnsaCK.com | Sack of Fun and Wallpapers

Very good one, nice going. 1942 female celebs! and 13 male celebs 

2- *wallbase.cc/start

It's great, lot of walls, but do I need to be a registered user?

3- *4walled.org/

Good styling, search option is good. But I've to see how much variety they have 

Will check the others too.

Thanks to all of you again for sharing them, keep them coming


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

^^
4walled.org is a great site...I approximately downloaded 200 wallpapers from there today..
Even wallbase.net is nice and they too have a huge collection..


----------



## Krow (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

Really good websites in this thread. Thanks for sharing.  Maybe this thread should be moved to internet and www?


----------



## PraKs (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*

Just check this

InterfaceLIFT: Wallpaper sorted by Date

King of All, Amazing interface, HD wallpaper, Excellent sort options & ALL for Free


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2011)

Moved to WWW. And removed some thank you posts. Keep it clean guys. Share more than a thank you, Like.. experience.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Great Website's for Best Desktop Walls?*



Faun said:


> Also for games I used to browse this site, dunno if it's updated with latest games or not:
> *www.games2wallpapers.com*



This website is *Closed*.


----------

